# plz help, quick question regarding powerheads



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

my tank arrives monday, 6ftx18inch 125G and its going to be tropheus, i was told to get powerheads since its good to have tonnes of water movement for them because it lowers aggression, i was thinking of getting 2 powerheads and having one on each end, what size should i get? how much is too much and whats too small? i dont want all the substrate being disturbed its very fine aragonite, and i dont want it really weak either.. i have no experience with these things and have a hard time visualising how hard the flow will be from a given gph powerhead

what are your guys's recommendations?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

get the maxijet pro series from J and L. for a 6' tank, go with either the 900 or 1200 model.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

ok those are better than koralia?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a maxijet 1200, I'd have to say I prefer my koralia.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

what are the differences? the maxi jet seems to have more features?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Maxi jet 1200 is about 300gph, koralia's evolution line starts at 240gph to 1050gph.

The maxijet has suction cups which I found fall off the glass, whereas the Koralia's have a suction cup and magnet feature.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have two Maxi Jet 1200. Very happy with them. No problem whatsoever.

J&L has a sale on the non-pro series (the ones I have) at the moment because they're stocking up on the pro series.
Clearance & Closeout Items
The 1200 isn't listed there but they do have it on sale for about $20. They did a couple of weeks ago at least.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

It is the pro series... Not just the regular maxijet...

A 1200 model pro maxijet = 1300gph and it is like $31 or so tax included at J and L Aquatics.

A 900 model pro maxijet = 1000gph and it costs less than the 1200 pro series.

Cheaper than the koralia


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Missed that, good deal for the flow Charles.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Right. I agree here. The flow on the regular 1200 wouldn't be enough for a 125G. It's great in my 48G though.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I had it in my 29g, the fish loved the current.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

would a 1200 pro on each side be too much should i get 2x 900s?
and how should i position the 2 intakes and 1 output of my eheim 2080? powerheads im guessing one on the front on one side and one on the back on the other to create a good circular movement should the filter output be on the end as well or in the center?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

oh and my other question is it ok for these to run all night or should i plug them into the light timer so the fish dont lose sleep getting tossed around?
i'll have an airstone going to keep the water oxygenated at all times


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Mferko said:


> oh and my other question is it ok for these to run all night or should i plug them into the light timer so the fish dont lose sleep getting tossed around?
> i'll have an airstone going to keep the water oxygenated at all times


I run mine at night only actually, because the noise bothers me during the day. The fish don't seem to mind. At least I don't see dark circles under their eyes in the morning.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I leave mine on 24/7 but I only have a 29g running about 250gph.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

k i think il get 2x of the 1200 hopefully they wont be too strong


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Any one know if the MaxiJet Pro has adjustable flow?


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a Koralia Evo 1050 running on my light timer and a 750 running on a random timer in my 55 gallon puffer tank so I would say that you would be good with 2 @ 1200 on a 6 foot tank.

make sure that the maxijets can be run on a timer also, it is a great feature of the evos.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

charles this powerhead is awesome! especially for 30 bucks
another really cool thing that i just found out is that if u set it up for utility pump the adapter fits the tubing for the marineland version of the python (not sure if it fits python too i dont have one) but u can use the same clamp that clamps the hose to the tube part for gravel vacuuming to clamp the hose to the powerhead and drain your tank without having to have the tap running whole time! its quieter + saves water + if you get the 1200 like i did its faster too


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

glad I can help.

For utitily pump, I use a 1800 gph pump. The 1200 maxijet is actually only 300 gph if you are using it as a uititily pump.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

aye its still faster than what im used to  my 125G is down under 1/4 full since posting when i just figured it out and turned it on
i think its 300GPH at 6ft head but im not pumping that high


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got a 600 Pro from Charles and ran it yesterday. Good value pump, but louder than the HK's significantly. I have an older HK1 and an HK550 in the same tank as the 600 and it's the loudest one (which isn't saying much as the new HK's are absolutely silent). If this was in my 125 I wouldn't notice because of the FX5 and XP3. But it's in the cube which is running an Eheim 2078 so it's audible. But good bang for buck. I run a Quiet One 2200 with a super safety siphon to drain both the 125 and the cube and it takes me about 4 minutes to drain 60 gallons. Wish I would have gotten the 3000. The safety siphon is easy to make too. I got all the parts from Corix, but ordered the original from Jehmco. Real time saver.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

HK1 (HK425 new model?) does 425gph ($33.50), and HK550 does 550gph ($40) but the 600 maxijet pro 750gph ($23). I believe the noise you hear = faster water movement. But look at the price differences. Put the pump on the back side of the tank and you won't notice it 

It also helps the noise level if you sink the pump closer to the bottom of the tank. I found that it gets more noise if it is closer to the surface of the tank.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Believe me Charles, for the $10 savings, I can just come to your place for 1 less feeding of LBW than take the noise. The noise is a minor rattling due to impeller design causing less laminar flow. You can see it if you place a dye in the water, or in my case, dosing equilibrium. 

Or I can just fill a room of of sponge filters and a mondo air pump like you and not have to worry about listening to jazz in my living room. 

Still, as I said, a good value, but at a slight noise penalty.

Oh, I didn't see your comment about the lower noise at the bottom of the tank. Yes, that's true. But I am running the HK550 and the 600 near surface for surface agitation instead of an airpump. I figured 1600 GPH near the surface of the cube should be enough water movement for good air exchange, you think?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

its not as loud as my airstone so i dont notice it


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> its not as loud as my airstone so i dont notice it


Exactly. That was my point. If you have something a bit noisier in the tank, like a sump, it'd be perfect. The only think I don't know so far is maintenance. I never have to clean my HK's, but have had to remove my MJ's once a month to clean out debris when it was configured as a powerhead and not a circulation pump, so that part remains to be seen.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

yea idk mines only been running since last night when the tank came, at first i couldnt hear them at all over my wife crying and saying "oh my god its too big i didnt think it would be this big"


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's what she said.


----------

